# Well, we all have bad days I suppose



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

I ordered a Lee Loadmaster earlier this week and it came in - all properly sealed and labeled as 9mm.
I didn't find any instructions in the box at all - not a page, not even something telling me to go to their website (which I did to DL the instructions).

OK, I spent an hour or so building my loading bench / press mount and now it's time to set things up! I'm excited! First lets decap....the shell sticks in the die...???
5 minutes of looking and WTF????

The press is loaded with 38spcl dies! All three dies and the shell plate are WRONG! Well, wrong for 9mm which is what's on the box, barcode and all.

Argh!
I spoke with the vendor (titan reloading) and on monday we should get this all straightened out.
Other than that everything is set up - seemed pretty easy. The shell feeder works but no clue what adjusting their top/bottom screw does other than lock it up so it won't move at all...
The collater is cool - slick how that works!
Got one plastic arm I'm not sure where it goes. 
I will have to set up the dies of course before I can truly try it all out.

As I don't have anything to load with yet so I was thinking of taking some ammo apart to try it out...oh well, at least it looks purty sitting there!


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Darn thats a really bad day for sure. I'm glad you figured it out. I just got into reloading and really like the classic turret. hope you enjoy it once things are up and running!


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Go to Load Master Zone or LoadMasterVideos.com and download "their" manual and watch their videos.
Check all plastic parts of primer system to remove and burrs or mold flash.


----------

